# My draw has turned into a hook



## One Planer (Jul 17, 2013)

...... And a low hook at that :angry:

Since having lessons with my pro I have been attacking the ball more from the inside with all clubs instead of throwing my arms at the top. To this end I've been hitting a nice draw with the driver. Happy days.

The last few times I have pulled driver, I have hit a vicious low hook.

The ball starts either straight or just right of my target line the veers sharp left.

My ball position hasn't changed, not had my grip.

Hybrid and fairway woods are still going strong, just a vicious hook with the driver.

Any ideas of cause and cure?

Thanks mucho in advance :thup:


----------



## bobmac (Jul 17, 2013)

You are trying not to hook which causes a hook.
Your body stops turning and your hands go passed you.
Turn your hips hard through the ball and check you arent regripping just before you start the backswing.


----------



## One Planer (Jul 17, 2013)

bobmac said:



			You are trying not to hook which causes a hook.
Your body stops turning and your hands go passed you.
Turn your hips hard through the ball and check you arent regripping just before you start the backswing.
		
Click to expand...

Thanks for the reply Bob :thup:

I'm confidently sure I dont re-grip before starting the swing, although I will check. I think you may be right about the body turn though.

I've never suffered with a hook, it's always been a slice or heavy fade, so I've not been sure where to look at where I was going wrong with this.

I'll give what you suggest a nudge. Thanks as always Bob :thup:


----------



## Snelly (Jul 17, 2013)

In my experience, this is grip.

Might not be in yours but worth experimenting.  The strengthening of the grip can happen very gradually over time until one day, it becomes a problem.  This has happened to me several times and it was a very minor weakening of the grip that resolved the issue. 

Your case may be quite different of course.  Flatter plane?

I would try an almost imperceptibly weaker grip and see what happens though.


----------



## One Planer (Jul 17, 2013)

Snelly said:



			Your case may be quite different of course.  Flatter plane?
		
Click to expand...

Could you elaborate on what you mean there please Snelly?

Something may have struck a cord there!


----------



## chris661 (Jul 17, 2013)

Gareth said:



			Could you elaborate on what you mean there please Snelly?

Something may have struck a cord there!
		
Click to expand...

At a guess swinging more "around" you than up. Kind of like a baseball swing but not as severe


----------



## One Planer (Jul 17, 2013)

chris661 said:



			At a guess swinging more "around" you than up. Kind of like a baseball swing but not as severe
		
Click to expand...

The reason I said it hit a cord was, pretty much what you (.... And Snelly) say. I think I may be standing a little too far from the ball, making me swing a tad flat and around myself.

Definatley food for thought.

Thanks again all :thup:


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Jul 17, 2013)

Double check the starting direction of your ball flight, def not starting left of target? If it is, this would suggest you are maybe coming over the top a bit and hitting a smothered pull hook, starts left and goes further left.


----------

